# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  kuch khwaab......!!!!!

## mehak

Kuch Khwaab 

kuch khwaab ajeeb say anjanay say
ubhertay hain meri aankhon main
kuch baatain naee purani si
bikhri hain meri sochon main
her khwaab, her baat main mere
aik hi shaks ki tasveer si hay
woh kon hay main to janta nahi
shayad koi baat ya mera khwaab
koi hamdam na raha
koi sahara na raha
hum kisi k na rahay
koi hamra na raha
sham tanhai ki hay
aay gi manzil kese
jo mujhay raah dikhaay
woh ishara na raha
aay nazaron na hanso
mil na sakoonga tum say
woh mere ho na sakay
main bhi tumhara na raha
kiya bataon main kahan
yuonhi chala jata hoon
jo mujhay phir say bulaay
woh ishara na raha
koi humdam na raha
koi sahara na raha
jeena yahan merna yahan
is k siva jana kahan
Janay kon sa Khwaab Chupaa hai
Meri in pur num aankhon main
ek ajeeb si khushboo rachee hai
meri in chund saanson main
na janay kyon mera dil kho sa jata hai
bahaar k rangeen nazaaron main
yaa shayad yeh koi wehem hay mera
in khoobsoorat shaamon main
jaisay koi chahyaa hua hai
Khwaabon main khayalon main
ya shayad kisi ki yaad ka rang
bikhraa hai phir say in aankhon main
jaanay kon sa khwab chupa hai
meri in pur num aankhon main .........

----------


## Majid

Nice poem mehak

----------


## Payal

sighs, hope departs. thanks for sharing mehak  :Smile:

----------


## mehak

u r welcome.... :Smile:

----------

